# [Video] Kaozty's 3x3x3 OLL/PLL algs (95 algs alternate and multiangles included)



## Kaozty (Jul 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/user/Kaozty/videos

not asking much in return,
subscribe me if you found them helpful.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 11, 2012)

You should specify that this is OLL/PLL


----------



## Kaozty (Jul 11, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> You should specify that this is OLL/PLL



ok.... so I can't edit the title anymore right? poor me haha


----------

